# NF Interaction Videos: Talk to Another Intuitive Feeler!



## Geoffrey (Jan 27, 2012)

-----Many of the iNtuitive Feelers I've communicated with have had little chance to communicate with others of their own type or other NFs in general. I thought I would create this thread as a place where NFs interested in Skyping could interact and share videos of the results.
-----I have put together a link briefly explaining the set-up process (which was mostly stolen from @_pneumoceptor_, thanks!): How to Prepare for a Type Interaction Video Skype Session 
-----I am using a program called Supertintin to record calls.
-----If you are interested in speaking with me, please PM me. And by all means, talk to each other! Take advantage of the opportunity to speak your native language. : )
~~~~----~~~~----~~~~
Geoffrey's NF (MBTI) Interaction Series Playlist (empty for the time being): Geoffrey's NF (MBTI) Interaction Series 
~~~~----~~~~----~~~~
You might also want to get involved in pneumoceptor's broader project: Pneumoceptor's MBTI Interaction Series: How to Get Involved


----------



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> -----Many of the iNtuitive Feelers I've communicated with have had little chance to communicate with others of their own type or other NFs in general. I thought I would create this thread as a place where NFs interested in Skyping could interact and share videos of the results.
> -----I have put together a link briefly explaining the set-up process (which was mostly stolen from @_pneumoceptor_, thanks!): How to Prepare for a Type Interaction Video Skype Session
> -----I am using a program called Supertintin to record calls.
> -----If you are interested in speaking with me, please PM me. And by all means, talk to each other! Take advantage of the opportunity to speak your native language. : )
> ...


I didn't see this thread until now - I hope others will participate. I have done several vids and therefore am hesitant because I want others to have a chance; but if you'd rather talk to an NF you've already seen, please let me know and we can do a google hangouts vid! I like the idea of it being a bit of a safe haven for NFs! Great idea Geoffrey!


----------



## Iustinus (Jun 13, 2012)

Message me, sirrah. I'd love to speak.


----------



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

Already in the type interaction vid thread but this is the NF-interactions specifically sooo...made sense to share here too. @_Teybo_ and I discuss siblings and MBTI: (please excuse the very unflattering lighting on my side :shocked


----------



## Geoffrey (Jan 27, 2012)

-----Here are my videos:





















​-----If you are interested in doing an interaction video with me, please message me!
-----While it is true there is a type interaction thread (type interaction videos: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/97299-type-interaction-videos.html), it is posted in a much more general area of the site that is n ot necessarily frequented by NFs. My vision is to create a place where NFs can speak with other NFs (since it is difficult to do in real life), as well as with those who share at least one communicative preference (Nx or xF). There is already a place to post videos of a more general nature (which is awesome). This is not meant to be an exclusive project. Rather, it is meant to create a unique opportunity for NFs (and a type-specific space which, of course, PerC offers to each temperament (quadrant) and personality type). There is room here for many such projects!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jan 27, 2012)

-----Here is my latest interaction video:






-----If you are interested in doing an interaction video with me, please message me.​


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you for putting this thread together. I'd love to have a chat with you, @Geoffrey, or with whomever is interested (so feel free to message me, dear reader). I'm open to discussing any topic, but I have a few ideas in my pocket as well.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jan 27, 2012)

-----More videos! Yay! And, more importantly, some great people and perspectives.


----------



## Somekindalove (Apr 25, 2013)

I just want to lay down a comment here, I'd like another INFJ to chat and share with. PM me if you're interested


----------



## listentotherain (Apr 29, 2012)

This would be fun some time.

Not this week or next week, because...well, that just won't be possible, but...Some time. PC NF people are generally cool. PC people are generally cool. PC is cool.

So yeah. Message me, I suppose.


----------



## Pom87 (Apr 7, 2012)

I really like this. At the same time it makes me cringe because I would feel so awkward.. :laughing:


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Well if anyone would like to chat then I'd be more than hapy to oblige!
I really do like meeting new people 

My skypes on my profile,
So feel free to add me and I'll add back,

......Unless you're a sociopath.

Then I'd have to ignore you haha


----------

